# Happy Birthday, Baby Posie!!!!



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

deleted


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheer: Happy Birthday Baby Posie!! :cheer:


She looks too cute in the little bow and dress that Pat made her. Pat is such a sweetheart.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG what a beautiful baby she is! And if possible, even more so in her new dress! :chili: :chili: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BABY POSIE! :chili: :chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She is such a doll in her special birthday dress!

Happy Birthday Sweet Posie!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

BABY POSIE, I LOVE YOU DEARLY! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YOU LITTLE ANGEL!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg she is adorable!! happy birthday lovely girl


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

arty: *Happy Birthday Sweet Baby Posie!!!!* arty: 

You look beautiful in her b-day dress!!!! :wub: :wub: That was very sweet of Pat and Sassy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

happy birthday you are so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, she is just so adorable!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww Nanci, Baby Posie looks precious in her little spring Birthday dress. Happy Birthday pretty girl.


Posie you are so pwetty in you new dwess and dat are no April fool joke. Happy Birdday. ~Sassy


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*oooo baby posie u wooks sooooooo bootiful in ur wubbly widdle bifday dwess. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Arnty pat is der best!! :chili: :chili: 

Hope you had a really happy birthday little one.

[attachment=51010:514730yepn1x526m.gif]

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage




*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh she looks like a little princess. That color is great on her......Pat is such a wonderful seamstress! Happy Birthday Baby Posie!!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

She looks stunnung in green! But I could look at her in any color all day long!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy 2nd. Birthday Baby. You just can't be two! That dress and hair trinket are to die for. What a color for Posie. Birthday hugs and kisses sweetheart.[attachment=51012:birthdaybear_1_1_.jpg]


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

arty: Happy Birthday, precious Baby Posie!!!!! arty: 

Nanci, she is absolutely DARLING in her new dress and bow from her Auntie Pat!!! :tender: 

:wub: :wub: :wub: Give your sweet little angel lots of birthday kisses for me!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy birthday, darling girl!! You look *SMASHING* in your birthday outfit!
[attachment=51013:Birthday_0109.jpg]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Happy Birthday Baby Girl!!! </span>






:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<div align='center'>[attachment=51014:Belated_Birthday.jpg]

We're so sorry we're late in wishing you a Happy Birthday. But we didn't know. We'll remember for next year because you have the same birthday as our Grandma.

You look very pretty in your new dress. Hope you had a really fun pawty.

Jett ~ "So Posie, how do feel about slightly older men? Not a lot older, just maybe 10 months and 22 days?"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg, Posie is just the cutest ever :wub: I love that dress, the color looks wonderful on the birthday girl  
Happy Birthday sweetone :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That dress is adorable!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you precious little posie!!! Your dress is absolutely beautiful!!! Auntie Pat is very talented isn't she??? artytime: 
:cheer:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Posie is so DARLING. I love her through the screen. 










Happy 2nd Birthday Posie Baby!!!*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=51020:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=51020:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=51020:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=51020:bigbdayparty.gif]


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BABY POSIE!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Posie is beautiful! That last picture is my favorite, she has the sweetest little face. :wub: 
Pat does such a wonderful job and her new dress is so cute! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY POSIE!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday, Posie! Love the new dress !!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: HAPPY BIRTHDAY POSIE :chili: :chili: 
:heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww she is so so so cute! happy bday, posie :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nanci, Posie is just to cute for words. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Happy birthday sweet little pixie.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Baby Posie :happy dance: 
You are soooooooo booful and what a pretty 'ensemble' :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

</span>Happy Birthday sweet Posie</span> :cheer:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday Posie! She's the picture of perfection!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my Gosh! Posie is looking gorgeous for her Birthday!!!!! I absolutely love pink and lime green together!!!! They are the colors I've decorated Ava's pen with...

The dress is beautiful, Pat sure does a wonderful job. 

Happy Birthday Posie Baby. :chili:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, doll face!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

You look lovely in your new dress. :wub2: I hope you have a wonderful day today!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

So cute!!! :wub: Happy Belated Birthday Baby!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy birthday and what a precious girl --where did you get the dress and bow it is soooooo cute


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Apr 10 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760458


> :wub2: :wub2: Baby turned 2 years old on April 1st!! Her Auntie Pat made her the sweetest dress and hair trinket for her birthday. Thank You, Auntie Pat!!! Baby says: WE WUV YOU SASSY AND AUNTIE PAT!! Thank you and much love, x0x0x0 N & P & P[/B]



Happy Birthday Sweet, gorgeous beautiful Posie!!! And what a beautiful dress from Auntie Pat :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy birthday to one of the cutest Malts I have ever seen. :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

baby posie your so cute , :wub: love anty pats dress too  happy birthday :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!

She looks absolutely adorable!!!

Posie is a cutie-patootie!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nanci I received a couple of emails asking if I had a picture of the dress before I mailed it out. Here you go....

[attachment=51117:Baby_Bir...d_for_sm.jpg]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Arial Black">HAPPY BIRTHDAY POSIE!!!</span>

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: 


The dress Pat sent is just CUTE!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Nanci ~ I cannot believe she's 2-years-old already. Gosh, does time fly, or what??

Oh, the dress is as beautiful as Posie is. And that's a tough nut to crack.

I love her. Yep, from day one, I was thrilled for you, and the Posie Girl. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YOU PRECIOUS LITTLE GIRL ~ :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: 


Pat, that dress is to die for. :wub2:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, she looks sooo sweet! :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Baby Posie looks absolutely amazing in her b-day dress :wub2:

Happy Belated B-day !!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

happy birthday baby Posie!! You are soooo beautiful!!!! Mia and I simply love you!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. pat great job on the dress! Its so pretty!!! :wub: 
Posie is a doll... :Sooo cute: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cheer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Baby!
The dress and hair ornament are adorable. Pat does such beautiful work!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy 2nd birthday Posie girl!!!! You look so precious in your birthday dress!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Happy birthday baby Posie! She is adorable!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:celebrate - fireworks: Happy Belated Birthday Beautiful Posie :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Baby Posie! You are just too sweet in your new dress from Pat and Sassy! What a beautiful color on you!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl in her beautiful outfit! Happy Birthday, Posie.
xoxoxo


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

happy birthday baby!!! i cant believe your already 2 years old you cutie


----------

